# New DreadKnight



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok while it is an awesome new kit i wont lie just one thing strikes me as odd, why is the piolt strapped exposed to the front of the walker? surely a sarchopoghas like the dreadnoughts would have looked better/more practical.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The thing looks revolting.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Orochi said:


> The thing looks revolting.


ten characters.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Orochi said:


> The thing looks revolting.


 
Haha, having a look at it now and iv just noticed the massive hydraclics stinking out of its shoulders like dogs balls, one slice of a deamon prince's sword and bye bye control (movement) of that arm.


----------



## Black Rage (Mar 1, 2011)

When I heared about it I thought it would either be like a Transfomer or a Gundum. Cool Tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Black Rage said:


> When I heared about it I thought it would either be like a Transfomer or a Gundum. Cool Tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that would be sexy, just need to make it look 40kish


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

VX485 said:


> why is the piolt strapped exposed to the front of the walker? surely a sarchopoghas like the dreadnoughts would have looked better/more practical.


I think models ace reminds me of the big mechs they use in he Matrix 3 to defend the harbour! 
EXPOSED!! He is wearing the some of the imperiums finest power armour! Is that not enough! it could be worse he could be wearing flak armour like those poor ol' sentinal drivers!!:biggrin:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it, I wanna buy one, replace the grey knight with a nob with a cybork head, model red robes on it, wire in the nob and use it as a meka dread.

I figure, take the thunder hammer and replace the hammer head with an axe head for the rippa klaw. 
Then I would add ammo gubbins to the gatling psylencer for the rattler kannon. 
The I would add a pair of the close combat arms from the killa kans for the fixin klaws.

Add a few glyph plates, and some orky armour, and bam: badass meka dread.

I has a disease where I can't look at a new release and see something else to make with it.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm the thought just occured to me, that this new walker is the Deamon Hunters version of the SOB Penitent Engine(now they are exposed)

Yes that is a point that he is wearing some of the best power armour available if not the best, but where in the warp is his helmet!


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Son of mortarion said:


> I like it, I wanna buy one, replace the grey knight with a nob with a cybork head, model red robes on it, wire in the nob and use it as a meka dread.
> 
> I figure, take the thunder hammer and replace the hammer head with an axe head for the rippa klaw.
> Then I would add ammo gubbins to the gatling psylencer for the rattler kannon.
> ...


If you ever do that please post it, i would love to see some heavy conversions like that


----------



## Black Rage (Mar 1, 2011)

Great Idea! will do it for my orks


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm just curious as to how tall they are, about 1/2 inch taller than a normal dread? I can't tell if they're actually that much taller or if the relatively slender build of the model just exagerates the effect.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to make one into an Iron Warriors daemon prince.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=15800027a

As you can see the terminator next to the dreadknights left leg is at about knee hieght, and on the last page of that article the dreadknight on the left has a landraider next to it, which is at about hip height, so they are quite tall. Iv seen other pics (cant find them right now) where they literally tower over a deamon prince


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The model is one of the worst GW models ever produced. It's even uglier than the stormraven, which is an achievement in itself. It makes me physically ill just looking at it.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The only reason I would -ever- touch one of those hideous looking things would be for a surplus of bits. For being all about being impossible to kill, that pilot without a helmet running around strapped to the front is sure begging for a half-decent sniper to do his job.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> The only reason I would -ever- touch one of those hideous looking things would be for a surplus of bits. For being all about being impossible to kill, that pilot without a helmet running around strapped to the front is sure begging for a half-decent sniper to do his job.


Yeah, you have a PAGK hanging out the front, which of course translates to T7..


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually quite like it (mostly the fact that its huge) although why the hell is strapped to the front? Its like running around with a massive sign saying 'shoot me!'


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The model does come with a helmet option so it is less exposed that way. Still should be better protected.

It makes me wonder if I slap the guns on an Optimus Prime figure of similar size whether i could get away with it.:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like it, and I see no point in why not using the helmet instead of the head, not that it changes anything, but looks better imo.










Also... 

Thats how huge he is.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

im thinking of buying it and modding it with GS, on the shoulders and knee pads making it look more chaosy, maybe modding the guy in it to be a chaos termie too and calling it a demon prince of the iron warriors (would fit if done right too)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm likely to get one, just to mod it to be something for my WH army. Maybe strap the arms to some kind of big dinosaur to match my other tanks... :wink: But looking at it, it's on the giant oval base! Those things are huge! That sucker's never going to get a cover save, ever. 

On the 'exposed' point: A marine sticks his head out of an armour 13 vehicle to shoot and it doesn't affect the armour in any way, whereas any other type of armour would make it open-topped. I think that says something for the durability of power armour, and how this guy can survive being strapped to the front of his armoured power-lifter...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Son of mortarion said:


> I like it, I wanna buy one, replace the grey knight with a nob with a cybork head, model red robes on it, wire in the nob and use it as a meka dread.
> 
> I figure, take the thunder hammer and replace the hammer head with an axe head for the rippa klaw.
> Then I would add ammo gubbins to the gatling psylencer for the rattler kannon.
> ...


Now this has some merit.
I would have to see the sprues before I decide but I have a horrible feeling that I will be throwing some some cash at one of these soon for something along those lines.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The rider is wearing terminator armour. Hence the 2+ and 5++ that it gets. presumably the 4W and T6 is something to do with the big body... or something.

I've seen the sprues, and I can tell you now that the weapon sprue will be going for about £15 alone due to the sheer awesomeness of a Thunder hammer taller than a Marine and a Sword taller than the Avatar.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I really think the model looks terrible. I think I'll be making my own Dreadknights.

I would only buy this for bitz


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

daxxglax said:


> I really think the model looks terrible. I think I'll be making my own Dreadknights.
> 
> I would only buy this for bitz


Any idea yet on how you would do this/what model will you use as a base?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> im thinking of buying it and modding it with GS, on the shoulders and knee pads making it look more chaosy, maybe modding the guy in it to be a chaos termie too and calling it a demon prince of the iron warriors (would fit if done right too)


Thats a cool idea, plus you could use bits from the deamon prince kit like the swords or axe and chaos spikey bits too.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There is some cool chaosy goodness being suggested here. Don't forget defiler bits. I am thinking of a huge ironwarriors centaur defiler. Fun for the whole family.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It would appear this model has a place in almost any other army apart from Grey knights lmao.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

the only thing i don't like about the dreadknight is the front. I hate the terminator hanging there, looks just horrible. However, I really like the rest of the model. I'll probably remodel the front of the DK, maybe with help of the FW GK Dreadnought sarcophagus...


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I rather like it. It may be because it's the first and freshest grey knights kit I've seen, and believe me I've been waiting a while...

But as far as a mecha-grey knight goes, it certainly is interesting. I would have thought that they'd embed the terminator further still into it, if not in a sarcophagus.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Honostly i dont think the Dreadknight looks all that bad *shot* yes the guy in front looks a tad bit odd, but all in all its not the bad of a model, even with all the matrix/avatar/Aliens jokes you can make about it. (now i just want to make a diorama using this with a sister of battle as the pilot and a Tyranid unit). But the pilot is a easy fix, just model a Dreadnaught coffin on there. then again with me being the gundam fan i am i might end up doing something like this with it










Dreadknight + baneblade/landraider/whatever othet tank you can think of= one hell of a converstion project, and maybe a few dropped jaws.:biggrin: but thats just my two cents, make of it what you will


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The more I look at the model, the more I like it, I just hope the Storm Raven can carry one of these like they do dreadnoughts...


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> The more I look at the model, the more I like it, I just hope the Storm Raven can carry one of these like they do dreadnoughts...


Nope, he can't


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> The more I look at the model, the more I like it, I just hope the Storm Raven can carry one of these like they do dreadnoughts...


They can't. But you CAN pay 75 pts for a once-per-game 30" teleport with no scatter.

Imagine, on turn two, 3 Dreadknights and 30 Interceptors all teleport directly behind your forces and mow down everything. GLORIOUS!


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is the teleport has no scatter is it affected by terrain? (in a straight line from A to B) And does a test of some sort have to be passed to TP?


----------



## 13713 (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a lot of negative comments about this model floating around the web. I for one am glad that it is not the run of the mill dreadnaught that every SM chapter has access to. It adds some flavor when it comes to modeling, the possiblities for wicked conversions and overall neato factor of something to put on the table that is new. Of course I just might have horrid taste.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so weve established it doesnt look that great, but 13713 is right when saying that its not just another run of the mill dreadnought, its a monstorus creature FFS! what other chapters have monstorus creatures? (typing that SW come to mind)


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I think its kinda cool, but a well placed sniper round would take it out instantly. plus a daemon prince could easily stab it through the chest, completely maiming the pilot. he's in a freaking baby pouch.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Epidemius said:


> I think its kinda cool, but a well placed sniper round would take it out instantly. plus a daemon prince could easily stab it through the chest, completely maiming the pilot. he's in a freaking baby pouch.


Reading the Fluff helps! The Dreadknight is protected by a strong force field, to protect the "driver".


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> Reading the Fluff helps! The Dreadknight is protected by a strong force field, to protect the "driver".


Ah, that old forcefield.

Like the one Protecting the Pilot of the Eldar War walker? Loving GWs consistancy with vague contraptions of a protective nature.

"Shit the bed man, you didn't sculpt any armour around the pilot"
"Yeh, but the pilots wearing armour"
"That doesn't matter, big guns will still nuke him"
".......Forcefield?"
"Forcefield"


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I have an urge to get one just to glue wheels to its legs, truck exhausts to its arms and paint it blue and red just to take the piss, plus I wanna see if the hammer and sword are the right scale for Artemis from inquisitor.

although whoever designed it should be lined up with the stormpigeon designer, terminus designer and matt wank and shot...several times, the shitty ugly vile stormpigeon is actually better than this pile of bayfomer inspired wank.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

YES!

The opinion I've been waiting for!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Stella smashes another wank release with a thunder hammer. :drinks:


----------

